# F1 mini nubians...now what?



## AshleyFishy (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello I just picked up some f1 mini Nubian doelings and am wondering what type of buck I need to get them? They are between Nigerian sized and small Nubian sized. I have my eye on a Nubian saanen cross buck but am worried he will throw to large of offspring for them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 11, 2013)

Probably best to stick with a smaller buck such as a mini Nubian buck or ND buck.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2013)

I will be going through the same thing... having mini manchas in <1month.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jun 11, 2013)

Behold the cuteness!


----------



## elevan (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree, stick with a smaller buck.

Love the pic with the cat!  My girls hate our cats and will chase them from the field.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 11, 2013)

They are too cute!
Love the photo with the cat and the doe peeking round the tree.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 11, 2013)

So cute!  Looks like you have goat paradise!  Grass and toys and trees to climb on!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi AshleyFishy I wish you were closer to Georgia, we have 2 little mini nubian bucklings who would love to go off find some girls of their own somewhere.


----------

